# transphalangeal amputation



## KJenkins588 (Jun 2, 2011)

My doctor performed a transphalangeal toe amputation on a patient and I have no idea what code to use. Looked at 28825 but just not convinced that this is correct...any help would be appreaciated

Thanks,
Kayla


----------



## maryanneheath (Jun 2, 2011)

I think that 28825 is through the IP joint....maybe 28805 would be more appropriate?


----------

